# DISCUSS: Most Futuristic Skyscraper



## wjfox

Discuss the latest contest here.

Please note, for actual nominations, you must use the "NOMINATE" thread -
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=10142585


----------



## hkskyline

1. Swiss Re, London
A very unique shape for a skyscraper.










2. HSBC, Hong Kong
External frame is quite innovative for this 1980s masterpiece, now featured in a lot of architecture books.









Source : http://www.pbase.com/ssychan/

3. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur
Skybridge poses many engineering difficulties, but they pulled it through.










There are also a lot of buildings that incorporate green designs these days as we move towards a sustainable development approach. Those buildings would also be very futuristic.


----------



## AltinD

Emirates Towers were featured in two Sci-Fi movies: SERENITY and CODE 44 (with Tim Robins)


----------



## wjfox

SwissRe, Bank of China Tower, The Center, Burj Al Arab, Emirates Towers...


----------



## staff

Turning Torso.


----------



## Manila-X

Between The Swiss Re and Torre Agbar, I find the Torre Agbar more unique since it's an oblong base.

As for The HSBC building in HK, It may not be the most futuristic but it's a Norman Foster masterpiece. The building was completed during the 80s but it's architecture is contemporary up to this day.

It's interesting that not a single Japanese skyscraper isn't mentioned here and Japanese cities is considered to be the most futuristic by many. Other than the Cityhall Tower in Tokyo, the most interesting to me is the *Umeda Sky Building* in Osaka


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Between The Swiss Re and Torre Agbar, I find the Torre Agbar more unique since it's an oblong base.
> 
> As for The HSBC building in HK, It may not be the most futuristic but it's a Norman Foster masterpiece. The building was completed during the 80s but it's architecture is contemporary up to this day.


HSBC Hong Kong is not supposed to be interpreted as futuristic from the appearance, but rather how its frame is outside, which was very unconventional at the time. The fung shui element is also very clearly displayed with an empty first floor to let the air flow through. 

Japanese skyscrapers are indeed futuristic, but again not at an appearance level. There is a growing movement to incorporate urban agriculture into buildings, and researchers have even tried basement farms to utilize space more efficiently.


----------



## Manila-X

Yes there are alot of Feng Shui elements in the HSBC building.

As for Japanese skyscrapers, the only thing is they are not as recognized as other landmark scrapers in Asia such as The BoC or even The Petronas. It probably has to do with height.

BTW, most of the futuristic scrapers here are either coming from Asia or Europe. How about one for North America?j Fordham Spire or Freedom Tower can be example but are still planned.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yes there are alot of Feng Shui elements in the HSBC building.
> 
> As for Japanese skyscrapers, the only thing is they are not as recognized as other landmark scrapers in Asia such as The BoC or even The Petronas. It probably has to do with height.
> 
> BTW, most of the futuristic scrapers here are either coming from Asia or Europe. How about one for North America?j Fordham Spire or Freedom Tower can be example but are still planned.


There are some notable Japanese buildings, albeit not at the skyscraper level. The Hermes store in Ginza has a translucent facade.

Asia has a lot of focus and attention from skyscraper fans because of the boom in the past decade. Japan has been in an economic slump during the same period and they have often been overlooked because of the real estate market crash from the late 1980s. 

How are the Fordham Spire and Freedom Tower futuristic? Do they incorporate more sustainable development features? Do they use better construction technology? Do they maximize floorspace by optimizing elevator shafts?


----------



## great184

On the basis of exteriority alone, SWFC and burj dubai are those kinds of buildings we used to see all the time in the sci-fi movies.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> There are some notable Japanese buildings, albeit not at the skyscraper level. The Hermes store in Ginza has a translucent facade.
> 
> Asia has a lot of focus and attention from skyscraper fans because of the boom in the past decade. Japan has been in an economic slump during the same period and they have often been overlooked because of the real estate market crash from the late 1980s.
> 
> How are the Fordham Spire and Freedom Tower futuristic? Do they incorporate more sustainable development features? Do they use better construction technology? Do they maximize floorspace by optimizing elevator shafts?


I just see how the skyscraper look and if it looks futuristic, yes I nominate it. Honestly it's either I don't care or don't pay too much attention on it's construction technology cause I'm not an engineer or an architect and would not even bother to learn more about these skyscrapers than just how they look on the outside. I'm just someone who admires skyscrapers and urbanity.

And I think there are some forumers here who would nominate a building on how it looks than it's engineering technology.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I just see how the skyscraper look and if it looks futuristic, yes I nominate it. Honestly it's either I don't care or don't pay too much attention on it's construction technology cause I'm not an engineer or an architect and would not even bother to learn more about these skyscrapers than just how they look on the outside. I'm just someone who admires skyscrapers and urbanity.
> 
> And I think there are some forumers here who would nominate a building on how it looks than it's engineering technology.


You don't need to be an engineer, an architect, or a specialist to understand some of the futuristic features that are being incorporated in today's skyscraper designs. I think a high level overview is adequate to assess whether this design is futuristic, new, or a good sustainable development point. If you want to go into the more scientific details on how the processes work, then you will need more education. 

Here are some examples of futuristic designs that are easy to understand for the average person :

1) rooftop gardens - help insulate the building in both summer and winter
2) deep sea cooling - some buildings now use sea/lake water to power their AC
3) plumbing - not using freshwater for flushing
4) solar power 

They're simple concepts, yet are fairly new at the implementation stage, making them quite futuristic.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> You don't need to be an engineer, an architect, or a specialist to understand some of the futuristic features that are being incorporated in today's skyscraper designs. I think a high level overview is adequate to assess whether this design is futuristic, new, or a good sustainable development point. If you want to go into the more scientific details on how the processes work, then you will need more education.
> 
> Here are some examples of futuristic designs that are easy to understand for the average person :
> 
> 1) rooftop gardens - help insulate the building in both summer and winter
> 2) deep sea cooling - some buildings now use sea/lake water to power their AC
> 3) plumbing - not using freshwater for flushing
> 4) solar power
> 
> They're simple concepts, yet are fairly new at the implementation stage, making them quite futuristic.


True. Lets take the 2-IFC for example since it's one of the few buildings that have double deck elevators. I don't know much of this building except the general info but does it have these qualities like deep sea cooling?

Anyway, here's another example of a futuristic building in Malaysia but it's not enough to be considered as a skyscraper.

*Menara Mesiniaga, Subang Jaya*










Designed by Kenneth Yeang, this is a perfect example of a bioclimatic skyscraper. The roof is installed with solar panels and it's base is combined with green granite with white marble and metal


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> True. Lets take the 2-IFC for example since it's one of the few buildings that have double deck elevators. I don't know much of this building except the general info but does it have these qualities like deep sea cooling?


Double deck elevators have been around for quite some time. Toronto's *Scotia Plaza* has them, and it opened in the late 1980s.










The first real example of deep sea cooling in Hong Kong is HSBC. It has not caught on with the other buildings.


----------



## Manila-X

Oh yeah I read somewhere about HSBC's deep sea cooling but almost forgot about it.


----------



## hkskyline

Solar power is also starting to emerge as the concept of a 'green skyscraper' takes root. 1 Peking Road in Hong Kong has made a first step by using solar power to work the blinds. It's a really small step but perhaps over time, architects and engineers can find other feasible and cost-effective solutions.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Solar power is also starting to emerge as the concept of a 'green skyscraper' takes root. 1 Peking Road in Hong Kong has made a first step by using solar power to work the blinds. It's a really small step but perhaps over time, architects and engineers can find other feasible and cost-effective solutions.


Yes the 1 Peking Road has some innovative features but to many HKers, it's partly underrated compared to some of the iconic skyscrapers in HK Island.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yes the 1 Peking Road has some innovative features but to many HKers, it's partly underrated compared to some of the iconic skyscrapers in HK Island.


1 Peking Road actually is very famous for its restaurants. One of the HK forumers here seems to show up there all the time. 

I learned about the solar power features from a TV documentary actually. I don't think the skyscraper is being overlooked. There aren't too many in the area, and this one has a nice view.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> 1 Peking Road actually is very famous for its restaurants. One of the HK forumers here seems to show up there all the time.
> 
> I learned about the solar power features from a TV documentary actually. I don't think the skyscraper is being overlooked. There aren't too many in the area, and this one has a nice view.


It's restaurants yes but as a building, it's not as known as the other HK classics. I have never eaten their nor have never been on top but their restaurants have some of the best views of HK.


----------



## Eureka!

Eiffle tower even has DD elevators I THNK!


----------



## Manila-X

In KL besides the Petronas, the *Menara Telekom* looks futuristic


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> It's restaurants yes but as a building, it's not as known as the other HK classics. I have never eaten their nor have never been on top but their restaurants have some of the best views of HK.


1 Peking Road is only a few years old. How can it be as known as the other 'classics' that are much older? That's quite contradictory. It's a new building and very visible from Kowloon and Hong Kong Island.


----------



## hkskyline

This building in *Berlin* changes its face every few seconds. There are a few terminals on the street where you can peer in and supposedly the building's facade will show your face (or that's what we hoped). But we tried a few times and it didn't work.


----------



## Marcanadian

^^ Interesting.

This is one of my favourite buildings in North America, One Wall Centre in Vancouver. I think it is pretty futuristic but unfortunatley not very well known around here.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> This building in *Berlin* changes its face every few seconds. There are a few terminals on the street where you can peer in and supposedly the building's facade will show your face (or that's what we hoped). But we tried a few times and it didn't work.


Any youtube videos for this? I wanna see the effect? Unless I get myself a ticket to Germany


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Any youtube videos for this? I wanna see the effect? Unless I get myself a ticket to Germany


You can check Youtube. I didn't take a video. If you do get to Berlin, it's in Potsdamer Platz, the main skyscraper area in the former West Berlin.


----------



## Manila-X

Here's one on the Berlin building 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTxBeK_cN0g


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto's Deep Lake Water Cooling and the City*
http://www.toronto.ca/environment/initiatives/cooling.htm

Enwave Energy Corporation, through partial financial backing from the City of Toronto as one of the two shareholders of Enwave, developed the Deep Lake Water Cooling system that uses the cool energy in cold water to air-condition high-rise buildings in downtown Toronto. The system benefits the City by:

- reducing energy consumption by up to 90 per cent (compared to conventional chillers) 
- reducing carbon dioxide emissions 
- improving the water supply by using new intake pipes that are deeper 
- investing in a corporation in which the City is a shareholder 

Enwave's three intake pipes draw water (4 degrees Celsius) from 5 kilometres off the shore of Lake Ontario at a depth of 83 metres below the surface. Naturally cold water makes its way to the City's John Street Pumping Station. There, heat exchangers facilitate the energy transfer between the icy cold lake water and the Enwave closed chilled water supply loop. 

The water drawn from the lake continues on its regular route through the John Street Pumping Station for normal distribution into the City water supply. Enwave uses only the coldness from the lake water, not the actual water, to provide the alternative to conventional air-conditioning. 

Metro Hall went online with Enwave's Deep Lake Water Cooling system in June 2006. With the addition of this building, energy consumption will be reduced by 1.7 million kilowatt-hours per year and reduce CO2 emissions by 1,915 tonnes annually - equivalent to taking 383 cars off the road. Metro Hall's savings are detailed below:

Power consumption - 1,740,480 kilowatt-hours per year less 
Power saved is sufficient to supply 174 homes 
Reduction in Water Consumption from Cooling Towers - 4,400 cubic metres per year less 
Greenhouse Gas Reduction: Carbon Dioxide - 1,915 tonnes per year 
Number of Cars with equivalent emissions - 383 

There are 46 buildings signed on to the project, with 27 already connected.


----------



## Erebus555

WANCH said:


> Here's one on the Berlin building
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTxBeK_cN0g


Thats brilliant. I have been to the Pottsdamer Platz before and the buildings there are fantastic. That was the first thing that really made me want to move to Germany (havent moved yet as my German isn't upto scratch).


As for the most futuristic, there is a tower somewhere built in the 60s which looks like an observation tower but has three pods on it instead. I think it is near Niagara Falls... My memory is defeating me at this tender age. Not good. Anyway, this tower was really trying to be futuristic but it just reminds me of a low budget sci-fi film. Hold on - not the Skylon Tower...


----------



## hkskyline

Erebus555 said:


> As for the most futuristic, there is a tower somewhere built in the 60s which looks like an observation tower but has three pods on it instead. I think it is near Niagara Falls... My memory is defeating me at this tender age. Not good. Anyway, this tower was really trying to be futuristic but it just reminds me of a low budget sci-fi film. Hold on - not the Skylon Tower...


The only other tower in the Niagara Falls area is the Minolta Tower, which opened in the 60s :


----------



## Erebus555

Its not that. I think it may be in Germany. I'll do some research.


----------



## Erebus555

Its not the tower I was thinking of but the Telemax does seem quite futuristic in a way,


----------



## Skybean

*Bank of China, Hong Kong*









*2IFC, Hong Kong*









*The Center, Hong Kong*









:applause:


----------



## Manila-X

The AIG Tower in Central looks futuristic as well especially the lighting effects and the video on the top. 

Some 1980s buildings in HK can have a futuristic look thanks to the lighting effects. Hopewell Centre in Wan Chai can be an example of this. It may me decades old but it has a nice rotating ad sign at night.


----------



## hkskyline

Hopewell Centre itself isn't a futuristic building at all. You should visit some of the floors and the age of the building will jump out quite obviously. The floorplates are fairly narrow. However, it's not a very old building - 26 years old this year - and it was retrofitted with new external lighting. But then, so many Hong Kong buildings have that now. Even AIG's innovation is rather typical - a giant TV screen at the top followed by the typical neon lighting.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Hopewell Centre itself isn't a futuristic building at all. You should visit some of the floors and the age of the building will jump out quite obviously. The floorplates are fairly narrow. However, it's not a very old building - 26 years old this year - and it was retrofitted with new external lighting. But then, so many Hong Kong buildings have that now. Even AIG's innovation is rather typical - a giant TV screen at the top followed by the typical neon lighting.


Yes Hopewell Centre isn't futuristic but the external lighting and rotating sign gives the building a futuristic feel to it.


----------



## Andrew

Oh yeah, I remember just standing there and staring at the AIG building for ages when I was in Hong Kong. It looks great!


----------



## hkskyline

AIG's pedestrian bridge to the neighboring park is quite futuristic. It is a curvy bridge :


----------



## Manila-X

Yes it has a nice bridge. A little off topic but that's what I like about Central, the pedestrian bridges. It's very convenient and you don't have to walk in the streets especially on a hot summer day.

The AIG is now where the Furama was. But alot of old buildings in HK are being renovated and replacing it with glass and steel giving it a futuristic look.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yes it has a nice bridge. A little off topic but that's what I like about Central, the pedestrian bridges. It's very convenient and you don't have to walk in the streets especially on a hot summer day.
> 
> The AIG is now where the Furama was. But alot of old buildings in HK are being renovated and replacing it with glass and steel giving it a futuristic look.


Glass cladding isn't particularly futuristic, and only the Mandarin Oriental is recladding in Central.


----------



## hkskyline

Swiss Re's shape is quite revolutionary (and the Barcelona twin as well). I never expected a skyscraper can be shaped like that. Even some of the more interesting conventional contemporary designs have used the typical forms morphed into different arrangements, but this one is just ... WOW. Foster's quite good at creating these Swiss Re's shape is quite revolutionary (and the Barcelona twin as well). I never expected a skyscraper can be shaped like that. Even some of the more interesting conventional contemporary designs have used the typical forms morphed into different arrangements, but this one is just ... WOW. Foster's quite good at creating these OMG types of buildings.


----------



## Manila-X

Swiss-Re makes it up with design despite its height


----------



## hkskyline

Actually had it been taller it would've made the rest of the City look small and insignificant.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Actually had it been taller it would've made the rest of the City look small and insignificant.


The height if fine as it is now. But I would imagine if this building was around 700 ft


----------



## hkskyline

Here is another interesting design. *Macau*'s Grand Lisboa extension features a flower-lookalike building. How many buildings do you know that open up in such a way?


----------



## Barret

hkskyline said:


>


Hmm just point that a little to the right and then FIRE!

Its quite an interesting shape but not what id call futuristic. The golden tinge ruins it, and its too irregular in some places. The Spire is pretty cool tho


----------



## Manila-X

It reminds me of Taipei 101 in a way


----------



## hkskyline

Barret said:


> Hmm just point that a little to the right and then FIRE!
> 
> Its quite an interesting shape but not what id call futuristic. The golden tinge ruins it, and its too irregular in some places. The Spire is pretty cool tho


The futurism actually lies in how they can hold this structure together - the frame. Fitting the glass in and adding colours to the tint is easy to do.


----------



## Mathijzzz

*Walterbosch - Apeldoorn - The Netherlands*

It may not be the biggest/largest tower in the world, but I think it's very futuristic.


----------



## Skybean

^^ Interesting building. Looks great.

Bank of China



















source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ekmai/


----------



## oweeyman

^^I prefer that lippo building


----------



## AdamChobits

oweeyman said:


> ^^I prefer that lippo building


+1

It's one of the buildings I like more.Too bad it doesnt get that famous though.


----------



## _00_deathscar

That's because it's not particularly tall/prominent enough.


----------



## _00_deathscar

oweeyman said:


> ^^I prefer that lippo building


Well, since you said so...










By the same photographer.


----------



## SilentStrike

its a twin right? ^^


----------



## _00_deathscar

Yep, although they're not exactly identical.


----------



## skyscraper100

CCTV hq


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

The REGATTA JAKARTA,INDONESIA...
Very Futuristic!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Bank of China is still a winner to me


----------



## efgh378

*Greetings from the Aubaba!*

Our long-term sale Louis Vuitton , Gucci,bags wallet etcIf you need please contact our.Website: www.aubaba.com Warmest Regards


----------



## Ludovic_v

The Bank of China is amazing!!! :shocked:


----------



## Skybean

Tomorrow Square









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonyyong/2018569586/










source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lowcola/2617154033/


----------



## icracked

Lippo building and Tomorrow square are some of the best futuristic designs I've seen in this thread.


----------



## afkoelenz

im so happy that Lippo building has existed nicely in the skyline of HK, it's an Indonesian company btw. Lippo is such an expansive Indonesian compnay. Love it!


----------



## Annibale

Skybean said:


> Tomorrow Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonyyong/2018569586/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lowcola/2617154033/


Where's the square?:dunno:


----------



## Fabrega

Bank of china is one of my favorite scrapers in the world. I think kio towers have an air to its facade, but the red gti lines and horrible logos make it look bit older. Still first on their kind.



flickr


----------



## luci203

Annibale said:


> Where's the square?:dunno:


here... 










----------------------------

*Bank of America Tower - New York*

It may not look that futuristic, but the features make-it the most futuristic... :drool:












> Environmental features
> 
> The design of the building will make it environmentally friendly, using technologies such as floor-to-ceiling insulating glass to contain heat and maximize natural light, and an automatic daylight dimming system. The tower also features a greywater system, which captures rainwater and reuses it. Bank of America also states that the building will be made largely of recycled and recyclable materials. Air entering the building will be filtered, as is common, but the air exhausted will be cleaned as well. Bank of America Tower is the first skyscraper designed to attain a Platinum LEED Certification.
> 
> Bank of America Tower construction site, seen from across 42nd Street and 6th Avenue, 2006The Bank of America tower is constructed using a concrete manufactured with slag, a byproduct of blast furnaces. The mixture used in the tower concrete is 55% cement and 45% slag. The use of slag cement reduces damage to the environment by decreasing the amount of cement needed for the building, which in turn lowers the amount of carbon dioxide greenhouse gas produced through normal cement manufacturing. (One ton of cement produced emits about one ton of carbon dioxide into the atmosphere.)
> 
> Control of the temperature of Bank of America's tower, and the production of some of its energy, will be done in an environmentally-friendly manner. Insulating glass will reduce thermal loss somewhat, which will lower energy consumption and increase transparency. Carbon dioxide sensors will signal increased fresh air ventilation, when elevated levels of carbon dioxide are detected in the building.
> 
> Conditioned air for the occupants is provided by multiple air column units located in the tenant space that deliver 62 degree air into a raised access floor plenum. This underfloor air system provides users with the ability to control their own space temperature as well as improving the ventilation effectiveness. When building churn occurs, workstation moves can be performed easier with lower cost and less product waste.
> 
> The cooling system will produce and store ice during off-peak hours, and then use ice phase transition to help cool the building during peak load, similar to the ice batteries in the 1995 Hotel New Otani in Tokyo, Japan. Ice batteries have been used since absorption chillers first made ice commercially 150 years ago, before the electric light bulb was invented.
> 
> Water conservation features in the tower include waterless urinals, which are estimated to save 8 million gallons of water per year and reduce CO2 emissions by 144,000 pounds per year (as calculated with the Pacific Institute water-to-air model).
> 
> The tower has a 4.6-megawatt cogeneration plant, which will provide part of the base-load energy requirements. Onsite power generation reduces the significant electrical transmission losses that are typical of central power production plants.


:uh:










:cheers:


----------



## Fox-Tale

*Nagoya mode gakuen building (170 m, 36 floors), Nagoya, Japan*


----------



## Fox-Tale

Umeda Sky Building, Osaka, Japan


----------



## oliver999

FOX TALE, awesome pics.


----------



## Fox-Tale

^^Thank you!:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500

*Torre Mayor - México City*


----------



## BrickellResidence

torre Mayor the best!!!


----------



## 7freedom7

Beijing


----------



## diz

I'd say this is Makati City's contribution: *GT Tower*


----------



## GulfArabia

DUBAI









Burj Dubai (will be completed december 2009) - tallest building in the world
islamic modren architecture
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=534013
















































the final height of the Burj Dubai still remains undisclosed.

Burj al-Arab - the only 7 star hotel in the world

























Dubai skyline
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/withinreason/2373654860/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/playalistic/3260564585/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielcheong/2690219326/


----------



## GulfArabia

Riyadh (capital of Saudi Arabia)


----------



## World 2 World

^^beautiful building:cheers:


----------



## isaidso

I've always loved that building. It's my favourite building in the Middle East.


----------



## Cattydecatcat

I think the gerkin is the most futreistic skyscraper


----------



## _00_deathscar

danger9918 said:


> Never seen these before; Just looked them up and was amazed by the fact that they were completed in 1988 with such futuristic designs.


Sadly hidden from the main Hong Kong skyline. They'd look great as a showpiece, if they were taller (not that they're particularly short).


----------



## SO143

I think Dubai can be considered as one of futuristic cities as well. It is a very young city with very modern airports, shopping malls, new roads, brand new resorts, phenomenon skyscrapers and cars etc.


----------



## guy4versa4

beekman tower








beijing cctv








turning torso








the shard london


----------



## eddeux

Beekman is disgusting.


----------



## SO143

*Burj Khalifa, Dubai, UAE*










*Sky Tree, Tokyo, Japan*










*One World Trade Centre, New York, US*










*The Shard, London, UK*










*Hermitage Plaza, Paris, France*


----------



## skyscrapercity

To me, this one!
SAMSUNG Tower(Jongno Tower) in Seoul, South Korea

photo by reschicken(빨간닭)










Photo from Korean forum


----------



## Jonipoon

In which way is Tokyo Sky Tree futuristic to today's standrards? It looks like a huge antenna from a 50's sci-fi book.


----------



## HD

most towers presented here are not futuristic at all.

futuristic towers should be innovative, unique, ahead of it's time. 

to me only really exceptional buildings like lloyd's in london or the commerzbank in frankfurt, to name two, qualify here.


----------



## swashbuckler

most futuristic skyscraper (for me):

UOB Plaza Jakarta (Jakarta, Indonesia)

























CCTV Headquarters (Beijing, China)









Burj Khalifa (Dubai, UAE)


----------



## lianli

Turning Torso (Malmö, Sweden)









Shanghai Tower (Shanghai, China)









MahaNakhon (Bangkok, Thailand)









Burj Khalifa (Dubai, UA"WE)









CCTV (Beijing, China)









2WTC (New York, USA)









Anhui Province Radio & TV Center (Hefei, China)









Pentominium (Dubai, UAE)


----------



## Neungz

Central Embassy, Bangkok, Thailand
U/C


----------



## Neungz

Park Ventures, Bangkok, Thailand



Chad said:


> From ParkVentures Facebook
> 
> Irresistible shot, just have to post it





kalboz said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalboz/6692655337/in/photostream/





Codename B said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/unseenesan/6531992989/in/photostream November 13, 2011


----------



## Kristian_KG

FT


----------



## Los Earth

Turning Torso is miles away from futuristic for me


----------



## djm160190

Shanghai Tower or Tour Phare


----------



## Kristian_KG

Kristian_KG said:


> FT











:nuts:


----------



## Los Earth

Kristian_KG said:


> :nuts:


Looks pretty futuristic for me


----------



## Kristian_KG

Federation tower in fire.


----------



## SO143

The Shard, this morning by sasdus, on Flickr


----------



## krkseg1ops

Holy shit, this is some nice picture you have there, SO143! Definately out of this world.


----------

